# Man unharmed after dangling from tree bucket



## treeman73 (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't know if he was wearing a helmet - but the safety harness definitely saved his life. 

http://www.newstimes.com/latestnews/ci_12165378


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 20, 2009)

looks like a altec boom that happen to me years ago its not fun the lever chain broke on a lr45 asplundh tom trees


----------



## ebrooks83 (May 3, 2009)

this guys an idiot and no arborist license or insurance these hackers are ruining our industry


----------



## wavefreak (May 5, 2009)

Not tree related, but still stupid. I guy I know was using a man lift to raise trusses onto a roof. The trusses were so heavy that they would tip the lift. So he moved it up against the building so as it tipped the building would hold it up. I asked if he wore a harness and he said hell no. He didn't want to be attached to the thing if it fell.

:bang:


----------



## Dude5285 (May 21, 2009)

i tell u what i work for asplundh and thats the one thing that worries me is that bucket's leveling cable snaps. expecially when booming between primary and secondary. I run a 55" High ranger. its been so screwed up and im told if i dont know how to run it they will find someone else that does. to pickup upper boom you have to rotate pistol grip as if you were rotating turn table to the right then pick up on upperboom controls. i know just an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## duanemckin (May 27, 2009)

*lift all*

lift all aqquired altec,my bucket was condemmed two weeks old.the welds on turret to frame were letting go!! the lost a couple before recall.gives ya somethin to think about every day!re-welded them all better looks good so far.good luck in the air all!(drano)_


----------

